# Flipkart offer 10% off for computer accessories nvidia 650 ti boost = Rs. 10966



## confuse (Jun 10, 2013)

buy from ws retail then u can see 10% off

This offer is valid only on all purchases from WS Retail.

Flipkart.com


Type 	Item Description 	Qty. 	Price 	Your Savings 	Subtotal 	
	Graphics Card 	ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Seller: WS Retail

Delivery: 2-3 business days
	1
Change 	Rs. 12185 	Rs. 1219 	Rs. 10966 	


Your Total Savings: Rs. 1219 	Amount Payable: Rs. 10966 	


i wanna buy nvidia 650 ti boost.. zotak brand good? Pune


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2013)

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

^ that's a superb deal


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Placed the order


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 10, 2013)

placing order using 10% off coupon 

TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

wow thats a nice deal from FK..

go for it!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

offer gone


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

dang 
hope OP got it in time


----------



## confuse (Jun 10, 2013)

offer is there but 650 ti boost is out of stock from ws retail.. u can see it on other parts


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

i can guess you are frustrated


----------



## confuse (Jun 10, 2013)

mine card is in processing.....   there are still more cards n other accessories... Gainward NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 

Your Total Savings:  Rs. 1581
Amount Payable:
Rs. 14225

am searching usb 3.0 pen drive n wireless router.. n more... Greedy hehe


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 10, 2013)

I ordered my PC parts yesterday and got 8350 for 10k


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 11, 2013)

confuse said:


> mine card is in processing.....   there are still more cards n other accessories... Gainward NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> 
> Your Total Savings:  Rs. 1581
> Amount Payable:
> ...



yesterday placed an order for TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

you can also use (TP-LINK TL-MR3020 Portable 3G/3.75G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com) with open WRT


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats 

happy gaming 



confuse said:


> mine card is in processing.....   there are still more cards n other accessories... *Gainward* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> 
> Your Total Savings:  Rs. 1581
> Amount Payable:
> ...



Gainward?? didnt you get Zotac/Asus etc??


----------



## confuse (Jun 12, 2013)

this is mine...........

Type Item Description Qty. Price Your Savings Subtotal
Graphics Card ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Seller: WS Retail

Delivery: 2-3 business days
1
Change Rs. 12185 Rs. 1219 Rs. 10966


Your Total Savings: Rs. 1219 Amount Payable: Rs. 10966 



 and after few  hrs this card gotta outa stock .. so  am just telling others still other cards are available  buy


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Received my Zotac 650Ti Boost today afternoon.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ post some review


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ post some review



I'll try to write a review once I take a break from gaming.


----------



## confuse (Jun 20, 2013)

2 days ago offer was there bought same config of mine for friend.......

Gigabyte Motherboard GA-B75M-D3H = Rs. 4417 (3975)
Intel® Core™ i3-3220 Processor (3M Cache, 3.30 GHz) = Rs. 7444 (6700)
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 450 Watts PSU = Rs. 2911 (2650)
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL = Rs. 2399
Seagate Barracuda 500 GB (ST500DM002) = Rs. 3318 (2986)


bracket price = 10% discount price...
on ram we didnt got any discount still got cheap than local vendors....

and NZXT Lexa S with usb 3.0 n 4 In build Fans... = 4500 &
BenQ GW2250 Monitor = 8000

Pune..


----------

